# Can I brag a little? :)



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Tonight Cash completed his novice rally course! I wasn't sure how he was going to do in this class but he ended up doing great. I'm not sure if we will ever actually compete at this, but we are having fun working together. 

I'm so amazed by Cash, in the last 10 months he has been through so much - he was abandoned and terribly hurt, he lost his leg was saved by a wonderful vet who took him into his home to help him recuperate, and now he lives with me and his two brother dogs. He's been through beginner, intermediate, and now rally training and he passed his CGC test in July! He's been a busy little guy and he's not even a year old yet. I'm so happy that he's come to live with me, he's so much fun and makes me laugh everyday. He's still crazy and by no means is he a perfect dog, but I wouldn't trade him for the world!

Ok, I'm done - I just had to brag a little


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Craz - congradulations - a busy V and there is hope some of the furniture will be left when he grows up ! if Cash likes it stick with it !


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

well worth bragging about


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

May I return the brag with a well done!! 

Not just to Cash but to you too for putting so much time and effort into giving your pup a great life.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

;D ;D ;D ;D I share your elation ;D ;D ;D ;D Such a cool story. Cash is a lucky boy to have found you guys!!! Well did!!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone - Cash is a great dog and a fantastic addition to my little pack 

I'm not sure what he likes the most about going to training classes - the car ride there (he LOVES to ride in the car, sleeps on the console so he can touch my arm with his nose), interacting with other dogs/people, or getting cut up hot dogs as a reward!

Now if only there really was a class to teach him not to eat the furniture...


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow!! I have to add on that he is certainly brag worthy! You have obviously done an outstanding job with him as well. 

Go Cash!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

From one V/pibble to another, Finch says "congrats Cash, roo, roo, rooo!" And great job to you for seeing the potential in him and giving him the opportunity to be so successful! It sounds like you are a great pair!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Finch is pretty impressive too! I've thought about the therapy route for Cash, but we'll have to see how he is when he's a little older. I just love doing things with him and taking him out around people and dogs because he has such a great personality - I don't think that he's met a person yet that didn't like him or that he didn't love.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow, well done Cash - that is amazing 

And well done to you as well for giving Cash a wonderfully fulfilled life, you are pretty amazing too


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

CrazyCash said:


> Thanks everyone - Cash is a great dog and a fantastic addition to my little pack
> 
> I'm not sure what he likes the most about going to training classes - the car ride there (he LOVES to ride in the car, sleeps on the console so he can touch my arm with his nose), interacting with other dogs/people, or getting cut up hot dogs as a reward!
> 
> Now if only there really was a class to teach him not to eat the furniture...


I laughed about the car ride!!! When I have all three of mine in the car, it's hilarious as all of them try to be the one with their nose sitting on my arm as we drive!! It's getting better as they age, but for a while there I had all three of them pushing and shoving each other and climbing over each other to have "Pole Position"!!! Ozkar would often climb across and try and sit in my lap. Pretty funny driving around with a 35kg lapdog


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

yes roxy is the same and then gives a little groan if i have to move her to change gear!!! :


----------

